# come on thaw



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like a good thaw with alot of rain tommorow. Have all next week off hope most of this white stuff goes. Coundnt make it back to the woods with the quad today just way to much snow. Havent had the dogs out in over 2 weeks and they are ready.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

The running should be fast furious with the damp ground and high humidity. I hope the wind doesn't blow too hard on Sun.....I have to work all week so Sun or nect weekend is all I can get out. My dog has been giving me sad eyes for two weeks now.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Let it all get out of here and start over again fresh.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Damp ground would be nice but It wont take all the snow off here there had to be 20 inches on the level. Just take it down and then form a crust that the dogs can run on top and where I dont sink to my knees


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Matt,
If the weather works out , after tomorrow , I'm off till the 4th. 
Maybe we can get some running in.:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

southeatern michigan has a high wind warning going on until this afternoon (sun12/28) with sustained winds of 25-30mph, gusting up to 40-50mph.


----------

